# How much pumpkin; how often??



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I just bought canned pumpkin - how much should I add to his food and how often?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I add a heaping tablespoon at every feeding with the boys.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

We would just give libby a tablespoon once or twice a day.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I usually add about 1 TBSP once or twice a day.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

skeller said:


> I just bought canned pumpkin - how much should I add to his food and how often?


has your pup's poop problem rectified? I wonder why everyone feels the need to "add" to their dogs food on a daily basis? I would think that buying a quality balanced food should be enough, with a treat once in a while. Guess just my thought, that maybe all the extras/changes in diet is more detrimental than helpful.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

When I've used pumpkin, I've used a heaping tablespoonful into the meal. I must say though, when I had to use pumpkin because of loose stool it was when I tried Pippa on EVO red meat. We went for a month and her stools did not get better so I know that it just doesn't agree with her and we went back to what she was previously eating.

I haven't followed all of the threads closely but I believe you've changed your pups food a few times in the past weeks. It takes their systems a few weeks when food is changed to acclimatize to the new food. I think that even though you are having some issues right now, you should try to stick it out and give the current food a fair try over the next 3 weeks or so. Keep adding the pumpkin for awhile if you have to, and I also suggest an enzyme supplement such as Prozyme which will help the dog digest the food easier. Good luck.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I plan to stick with the current food. Pumpkin was recommended in a number of threads, but I think I'll just let it be for a while. Our breeder recommended Kauffman's Stress Formula as an additive, it helps digestion as well. Just sticking with food (kibble) for now.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

IF something is needed to help clear up loose stools, I use a heaping tablespoon of pumpkin twice a day.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

arcane said:


> I wonder why everyone feels the need to "add" to their dogs food on a daily basis? I would think that buying a quality balanced food should be enough, with a treat once in a while. Guess just my thought, that maybe all the extras/changes in diet is more detrimental than helpful.


I would not reccomend adding it unles the puppy/dog had the stool problem. I don't add things on a regular basis either.


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

Gwen said:


> IF something is needed to help clear up loose stools, I use a heaping tablespoon of pumpkin twice a day.


 ohh my your photos ofthat dog with the lil girl is soo wonderful!
im excited to see my dog grow..how did your dog grow that much?
or is it normalfor goldens to be that huge?

i havent seen adult golden in person (did i use the right term?).my puppy was given to me after somemonths andi havent seen his mother yet


----------

